
Monocular Rivalry - phonebucket
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monocular_rivalry
======
andrewflnr
It's almost always the red grating that disappears when I look at the demo in
the article. I have to work at making the green grid partially disappear
(don't ask how).

